# Project Skipjack a Salt Boatworks FRS-14 build



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

4-5 years ago my fishing buddy and I were talking and in that conversation he planted the idea of me building my own boat. For years I researched plans, materials, and ideas to come up with the impossible, perfect boat. I finally settled on a Bateau plan and ordered a set but it was still missing something. After ordering all my materials for the build I stumbled across Salt Boatworks and Adam's new FRS-14 plan with reverse chines. Though it was not perfect either I could easily modify the plan to fit my wants and needs so, I ordered a set of plans and fortunately my materials would still work!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

The first thing I did was to decide exactly what modifications I wanted to make. The bow deck had to be raised level with the gunnels and I wanted a splash rail and a location to mount the bumper. With the mods penciled in, it was time to start fabrication. This tracing/transfering patterns is harder than it looks.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Scarphing ended up being easier than I thought it would be. I planed mirror images to make sure they were exact duplicates prior to epoxying.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

With everything scarphed and "dress right dress", it is time to start stitching her together.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I have to tell y'all, I get so many ideas from reading through your build threads! The first idea/design I stole is Mike's hatch design.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

With everything epoxied into place it was time to flip her. She's really starting to look like a boat!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry for blasting everything up here all at one time. I just figured out how to upload the pictures. This build has been going on for 2 months now and my work shop/storage shed is less than ideal but I am making the cramped and cluttered 14x20 work.


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Waiting years to start combined with my goal of having a boat that looks production built rather than home built has allowed me to breathe and take it all in.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I will add that this is my first boat build and first time working with fiberglass and epoxy other than speaker boxes back in the early 90's. This is a solo project so I had to get a little creative on glassing. I tied a 1x1 suspended mid way over the hull to hold the glass up and out of the way. This proved to be very helpful.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Great work. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I read so many times that most people use way to much resin so I have made it a point to be very careful of this. I used just enough epoxy to make the white of the glass turn clear and that's it.

With the glass laid it was time to move to the next modification I made to the plan, the splash rail.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I doubled the closed cell foam with a layer of glass between and on both sides to add strength. I went this route because when I start working on the gunnels the flip up cleats will be recessed and mounted flush. 

I banded the foam and 6mm with a 2" strip of 6mm. This is what I will attach the bumper to plus it gives me a 1/2" turn down below the foam. For the strips along the bow I cut 1/8" grooves every 1" to assist in conforming to the radius.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

After the epoxy cured I removed the screws and glassed it into place. Cutting the navigation lights into a perfectly dry hull was very difficult for me to do! The strakes actually went down easier than I expected.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

This morning after I got off duty I coated the hull with epoxy with graphite. Now I can start posting in real time. After this cures I will scuff the hull and start faring her out.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I got a little more work in today. Temperatures are hovering right at 90* here in Texas right now so I called it a day but not before enjoying a cigar and covering half the hull in TotalBoat epoxy faring compound.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Fortunately I ordered some dust masks late last year for the build because I am about to need them!


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

RABillstein said:


> Great work. Keep the updates coming!


Thank you so very much and I will. 


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

The cake has been frosted! What I spread yesterday is rock solid so tomorrow I will start sanding her out!!!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

This meme pretty much sums up the past couple weeks.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

This is a very interesting build. Looks great so far!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I have to say I am very impressed with this Total Fair by Total Boat! I got off duty this morning and home at 5am, drank some coffee, then got to sanding. Shortly before lunch I almost had half the boat faired out!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I like your style! Keep it up. 

Nate


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Fairing of the hull is now complete. Yesterday I decided to mix more thickened epoxy and soften out the underside gunnel transition. Yes this creates more work because I have to get in a tight spot to fair it but the end result should be worth the added labor. 

One big thing I learned before starting this build is it will turn out as clean or as half assed as I want it to. With the “shelter in place” order active, what else is there to do besides honey do’s? Also, to help insure I know exactly what I have, everything to rebuild my ‘93 Evinrude 15 hp has been ordered. It runs but has a cold and coughs a lot. Its older brother, a ‘91 15hp runs great but I know nothing of its history.

I hope everyone’s weekend has been well. All the best and God Bless.

Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Good job. That 15 should push her along real good


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

So, I could not sleep last night so I went to the shop and knocked out the final fairing and got her temporarily in white skin! The primer did bring out a couple little spots that a sanding block and five minutes knocked out. We had a cool front blow in yesterday evening so temperatures are a little cooler today. I’ll give it the day and apply another coat tomorrow after work.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Unfortunately there is not going to be an update this week. Between having to work in the control center and just blocking and cleaning everything up before its final primer coat then paint! As soon as I have something worthy of sharing I will post it up.



Michael


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Looking great!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I did not take pictures yet but yesterday evening I began slicking up the underside gunnels. At first I considered just leaving them rough but quickly changed my mind because it is all in the details right?



Michael


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@SeaDrifter , I think it's the details. That's why I am wanting to build my own boat. To prove to myself it can be done better than a production boat. Looking great by the way! Do they have plans to build this with foam core? Thanks, Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> @SeaDrifter , I think it's the details. That's why I am wanting to build my own boat. To prove to myself it can be done better than a production boat. Looking great by the way! Do they have plans to build this with foam core? Thanks, Michael


They do not Michael although Chris Morejohn said it could easily be used instead of ply. 


Michael


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve wondered the same thing myself. I would love to figure out a way to build the FRS-15 with foam core. I do have thoughts on how it could be done.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I could build into problem but need the finished measurements from a built wood boat.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

If anybody wants to take the measurements I can draw up the stations and plans and post here for all to use for free! Just a thought. Not sure how everyone would feel about it since they dont sell plans in core.
I mean if you didnt want to build like the wood plans and build like the conchfish type plans off stations and strip foam. Then you can do the inside and if a cap how you want.

Michael


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve actually thought about building one out of luan and taking inside measurements for the stations. I would definitely run this by Adam first for approval. I really like his plans, just having issues getting proper marine ply where I am. He’s a super nice guy to boot. We’ve emailed back and forth and he’s answered questions for me even though I haven’t spent a dime with him yet. No doubt CM’s designs are far superior and anything built to his spec will be better than any production boat by far. I just don’t have the need for a “technical poling skiff” for everyday use. I’ve fished a Conchfish and it’s undoubtedly the best inshore boat I’ve ever fished.I’d like some hard feedback on these boats though before making a decision what to build. I know that will be tough because there aren’t that many out there completed. Sorry for the derail SeaDrifter. Keep up the good work and updates.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

GaG8tor said:


> I’ve actually thought about building one out of luan and taking inside measurements for the stations. I would definitely run this by Adam first for approval. I really like his plans, just having issues getting proper marine ply where I am. He’s a super nice guy to boot. We’ve emailed back and forth and he’s answered questions for me even though I haven’t spent a dime with him yet. No doubt CM’s designs are far superior and anything built to his spec will be better than any production boat by far. I just don’t have the need for a “technical poling skiff” for everyday use. I’ve fished a Conchfish and it’s undoubtedly the best inshore boat I’ve ever fished.I’d like some hard feedback on these boats though before making a decision what to build. I know that will be tough because there aren’t that many out there completed. Sorry for the derail SeaDrifter. Keep up the good work and updates.


No worries at all. The Okoume is not available here locally so I had to pony up freight from Florida to Texas! Damned near doubled the price! 

Still just sanding away. If all goes well she should be ready for paint Monday or Tuesday 


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I got her all ready for paint that should arrive today. May try to get a coat on this afternoon if time allows? If not, first thing tomorrow morning I will roll the first coat provided the last minute change in paint likes the primer.


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Has anyone any firsthand experience using a two-part poly paint over a single stage epoxy primer? I really don’t want to sand the two coats of primer off the boat only to spend more time and money to reprime her!



Michael


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Can you post the two products you have and are planning to use?


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Sure thing. I just read the label on the Epifanes two part poly paint and it said it can be applied over their epoxy primer. I have the boat currently in Total Boat one part topside primer. Everything I am reading leads me to believe it will work just fine but I will still run a test piece first.


Michael


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I was going to suggest you could but do a test in an inconspicuous area. I would do it knowing your using the same companies products and it says you can.

Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I reworked the donor trailer yesterday stripping it to bare metal, primed, painted, replaced the tongue, and flipped the axle over the springs. I will install the rollers after Skipjack is resting on it.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I do believe EVERY flying bug in the neighborhood showed up to inspect the final coat of primer! In the morning I will prepare her for paint and if the weather is as forecasted, paint!!!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looking great!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, that was more than a little stressful. I put so much personal attention on the primer and making sure it would be compatible with the paint that I flat out forgot about the rollers. They darn sure let me know real quick that they didn’t like the poly! The good is I noticed it before I made too big of a mess. In the morning before applying the second and final coat I will have a 1’x2’ section to cleanup and two spots where it sagged a little. Overall I am very pleased with the color and results of brushing it all.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Are you just rolling it , or are you rolling and tipping?


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> Are you just rolling it , or are you rolling and tipping?


Neither. I planned to roll and tip but the rollers I have did not like the poly so it was all brushed only.


Michael


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My skiffs paint jobs look good, but aren't perfect . I take a 1/4" knapp roller to apply the 2 part paint and then immediately go over (about 4 to 6 sq') it with a dry foam hotdogs roller. The hotdogs roller won't distort like one that is saturated. It won't be as smooth as rolling and tipping,but looks pretty good.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Sweet man.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I applied the final coat of paint to the outer hull this morning! Not too bad for a 100% brush job from my non painting self. 

Salt Boatworks FRS-14
Project Skipjack


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks really good for a brushed finish. Gotta love that dry time and self leveling qualities in boat paint .


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> Looks really good for a brushed finish. Gotta love that dry time and self leveling qualities in boat paint .


Yessir! It took a little bit to get it thinned just right but when I did...


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I had a buddy stop by and help me flip her over day before yesterday. Got the extra deck bracing installed, chase tubes (will change out the 90’s for long sweeps), gunnels square, edges rounded over, and flip up cleats recessed into the gunnels. I will be mounting them with pass-through bolts for both strength and a way for water to escape.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

With all the cleats mounted flush on the squared and true gunnels it was time to work on the hatch area. Yesterday it took me all day to route the watershed channels and fabricate the hatch lid. Even in epoxy drying I think her lips look good.


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

So I did some more work on the hatch lid and I’m liking the results overall. Also, the suspense of seeing the deck in place got the best of me so I jumped ahead and rough fitted it. There is still so much to do in the bilge area yet with yet another change (this build is constantly evolving) to adjust for. Like I have said all along the build will be only as good as the little details so, I will run the wiring through the grab bar instead of in flex-lume zip tied to it. It’s going to take much longer to do the wiring but it will be so much cleaner I think.


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

So here is what I am now thinking for the deck paint/finish, white texture with black and seafoam splatter? Originally I wanted just an all white deck but the more I think about how difficult it is to clean blood stains 100% on my Majek deck, I thought this would help disguise anything not able to remove. What are your thoughts or idea? EVA is out of the question just because it is even harder to keep clean (as much as I would love to go that route).


Michael


----------



## Brucker (May 2, 2020)

Man you are doing an awesome job!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

SeaDrifter said:


> So here is what I am now thinking for the deck paint/finish, white texture with black and seafoam splatter? Originally I wanted just an all white deck but the more I think about how difficult it is to clean blood stains 100% on my Majek deck, I thought this would help disguise anything not able to remove. What are your thoughts or idea? EVA is out of the question just because it is even harder to keep clean (as much as I would love to go that route).
> 
> 
> Michael


Blood is phenomenal at breaking down Hydrogen Peroxide. Ever try using that to clean your deck?


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

jasonrl23 said:


> Blood is phenomenal at breaking down Hydrogen Peroxide. Ever try using that to clean your deck?


I have not but it makes good sense to me


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, there is nothing like a “minor heart event” to scare the crap out of you and halt progress! Low blood pressure and dehydration damned near did me in and I was not ready to go (though I am prepared to)!!!

After the heart scare and a brief pause I am back at it just a little slower. The other day I fitted the last piece of decking. It took awhile because of the recessed scuffer pockets and bilge access. Fortunately these were planned all along so all the proper bracing was in place. 

This morning I piddled around a bit and pre-fit the upper transom braces that will serve many purposes along with tying everything in together. The trim tabs were mocked up in order to fabricate their upper support blocks. All these will get epoxied in after glassing. I figured I would go ahead and cut in the water passage slots into the triangle shaped transom supports so water can quickly find its way to the scuffers. 

She’s getting ever so closer to glassing the deck!!!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Take it easy seadrifter.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks awesome!

Sorry to hear about your scare!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks like you're making very good progress.

Glad you recovered. I had a spell the other day in 90 degree heat while in my "white bunny suit" (Tyvek). Dehydration is real. I'm now stocked up on Gatorade and drinking more water than PBR while I'm working. Also blowing 2 fans around me, but not towards anything I'm glassing or want to be fairly clean.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, something is definitely wrong! A stress test has been scheduled and a sonogram of my heart was done a couple days ago. Right now I am keeping nitro close and have suspended work on the boat until we can figure out what is going on.

Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, after a good 2 month long break I am back at it. Yesterday I got the topside rough faired and on the trailer. This morning I started rigging the transom in preparation for the TPWD inspection that was bumped up to this coming Thursday. Thus far I am VERY pleased with this Salt Boatworks design!


Michael


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SeaDrifter said:


> Well, after a good 2 month long break I am back at it. Yesterday I got the topside rough faired and on the trailer. This morning I started rigging the transom in preparation for the TPWD inspection that was bumped up to this coming Thursday. Thus far I am VERY pleased with this Salt Boatworks design!
> 
> 
> Michael


Cool build.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

All I got done today was to rough wire the trailer. Tuesday I am taking it in to have a little welding work done so I did not run the wires through the channels (clean and hidden) because the welding work would most assuredly melt the insulation. If all goes well I will install the transom trailer mounts and then jump on completing the hatch. Pictures to follow when I have something worthy.



Michael


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice job on the build so far. You home boat builders never cease to amaze me with your talent and dedication.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Timing was/is a huge factor in the dedication. With all the china virus mess having so much shut down we have been hanging out at the house instead of going to our coastal place like we normally do and I needed something to occupy my time with. As far as talent, I just know how to use my tools and have spent the better part of five years taking ideas/designs from others. I wish I could take credit for it all but the entire build is a conglomeration of borrowed ideas. 


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

The humidity today kicked my backside! Wish the boat was still in the ACed shop!!!

So first thing this morning I got the topside primed. Sometime next week I will address those areas needing a little more love then I’ll prime again and put her in the final color. 

After the primer dried well I went ahead and remounted all the hardware to the transom in preparation for Thursday’s inspection. Tomorrow I will wrap up the trailer wiring and install the fenders. She is so close I can almost taste it!

Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

So, this morning I got Project Skipjack titled and registered through the Texas Parks and Wildlife Dept! Now when I am finished we can splash her without delay!

After returning home from the TPWD I went ahead and applied the decals. This I do believe upped the value 10 fold and I am still amazed by how awesome she is turning out!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Does Salt Boatworks recommend the smart tabs?


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

They don’t say one way or the other. Having ran small boats, I won’t own one without some type of trim tab system.

michael


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

When you're done with yours, we need to have a meet up, Photoshoot and do some fishin. My buddy has been bugging me to try out a spot he's been going to near Indianola. You're almost there!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Hoang said:


> When you're done with yours, we need to have a meet up, Photoshoot and do some fishin. My buddy has been bugging me to try out a spot he's been going to near Indianola. You're almost there!


I have MANY spots on my side of Matagorda Bay we can limit out in no time. Weekend before last the bite started hard then died out sharply when the barometric pressure changed but I still got a slam.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice catch and congrats on the inspection!!! In florida I believe under 16' we dont need a physical inspection, but helps if you are gonna insure it.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I had a little window of time this morning and took advantage of it. Epiphanies two-part poly gloss white was applied to the hatch channels and around all recessed hardware. Maybe tomorrow I can mask off the reveals and roll out the nonskid? 

I have no idea if I have mentioned this before but I really dislike painting! I do know that the paint job will make or break a project so I decided to make things as difficult as possible 🤦🏼‍♂️

Salt Boatworks FRS-14
Project Skipjack


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Though far from completion, at least the painting is wrapped up!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks great so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I had to take advantage of the 80* morning so I polished and installed all the recessed hardware including the stakeout pole “scuffer” on the bow deck then mocked her up. It still felt good so I installed the bow hatch water channel seal.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Went through the whole thtead. That's one cool boat, you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

What did you


SeaDrifter said:


> I had to take advantage of the 80* morning so I polished and installed all the recessed hardware including the stakeout pole “scuffer” on the bow deck then mocked her up. It still felt good so I installed the bow hatch water channel seal.
> 
> View attachment 150332
> 
> ...


What did you use for the gasket materia? Self adhesive stuff from depot or similar? Thanks, Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> What did you
> 
> What did you use for the gasket materia? Self adhesive stuff from depot or similar? Thanks, Michael


It is 3M backed silicone D with four interior channels ordered from Amazon. If water ever gets into the hatch I have bigger problems!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

I can’t remember if I asked you before. What brand bottom paint did you use? I’m think of using that color on my board


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

jasonrl23 said:


> I can’t remember if I asked you before. What brand bottom paint did you use? I’m think of using that color on my board


Epiphanies two part poly


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Here’s a sneak peek of the console box mockup before being epoxied. Right now we have the hatches battened down and waiting.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I was able to get the other half of my clamshell design console box fabricated and both halves are in epoxy drying. After lunch it was time to tackle the grab bar. It was purchased as a factory second and had a dozen or better 1/16” deep and 1”-8” long rash/scratch marks from a sanding wheel @ 1” wide. Not wanting to paint or powder coat it I grabbed several sheets of wet sandpaper in several grits and got after it. After the majority of the marks had been removed I traded the sandpaper for a couple rags and some Mother’s aluminum polish and got busy. It turned out better than I expected and overall I am very pleased but, I will never buy a factory second aluminum piece again!
The top picture is of the damage before and the second picture is of the right side complete below the rod holder.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

SeaDrifter said:


> I was able to get the other half of my clamshell design console box fabricated and both halves are in epoxy drying. After lunch it was time to tackle the grab bar. It was purchased as a factory second and had a dozen or better 1/16” deep and 1”-8” long rash/scratch marks from a sanding wheel @ 1” wide. Not wanting to paint or powder coat it I grabbed several sheets of wet sandpaper in several grits and got after it. After the majority of the marks had been removed I traded the sandpaper for a couple rags and some Mother’s aluminum polish and got busy. It turned out better than I expected and overall I am very pleased but, I will never buy a factory second aluminum piece again!
> The top picture is of the damage before and the second picture is of the right side complete below the rod holder.
> View attachment 151173
> 
> View attachment 151174


Be sure and seal it with shark hyde or something similiar. You'll thank yourself in the end.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Today was another productive day! After a brief morning meeting I painted the console box and jackplate outboard backer board. After lunch the black stainless steel screws arrived for the rub rail so I knocked that out before moving to the dry storage helm cooler and helm mat. The fish box cooler will be installed after the grab bar is.

Salt Boatworks FRS-14
Project Skipjack


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

The powerhead has been rebuilt and ready to mount after the paint dries. Unfortunately if I want to run a dependable, carbureted, lightweight 2-stroke, I have to build my own.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

The DIY jackplate should work just fine.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

If all works out as planned I will be running her in a barrel tomorrow to begin breaking it in and workout any bugs.





Michael


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Did you purchase just the plans, or the kit?
Reason I ask, is they say w/the kit, they provide a HIN # and for re-sale it is not listed as a homemade boat.
So, if the kit and they provided the HIN#, why the inspection, unless TX requires it.
I know when I bought my FS128T Yak (Florida), it came w/the paper work etc, but then again it had a certificate of origin and a HIN# and no inspection of course for a OEM boat.
BTW: What were they inspecting?
Just curious.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Rollbar said:


> Did you purchase just the plans, or the kit?
> Reason I ask, is they say w/the kit, they provide a HIN # and for re-sale it is not listed as a homemade boat.
> So, if the kit and they provided the HIN#, why the inspection, unless TX requires it.
> I know when I bought my FS128T Yak (Florida), it came w/the paper work etc, but then again it had a certificate of origin and a HIN# and no inspection of course for a OEM boat.
> ...


Salt Boatworks does not provide a HIN and the certificate of origin was/is my receipts. I purchased the plans and cut/built everything myself.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I got the outboard all together today and she sure sounds awesome!

Michael


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

SeaDrifter said:


> Salt Boatworks does not provide a HIN and the certificate of origin was/is my receipts. I purchased the plans and cut/built everything myself.


I thought it pertained to all their boats, but it pertains to the larger boats looks like.

*Plywood Kit includes *prints detailing assembly of the boat, all plywood parts CNC cut, USCG flotation foam, a USCG capacity placard and HIN assignment. Cost is same for Bay or Flats layout, selection is made after order is placed. 









Bay Boat Plans - Flats Boat Plans -Flats River Skiff 18 - Salt Boatworks


These sitch and glue boat plans for a flats boat or bay boat are ideal for a first time boat builder with some carpentry and/or boat building experience.



saltboatworks.com


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Rollbar said:


> I thought it pertained to all their boats, but it pertains to the larger boats looks like.
> 
> *Plywood Kit includes *prints detailing assembly of the boat, all plywood parts CNC cut, USCG flotation foam, a USCG capacity placard and HIN assignment. Cost is same for Bay or Flats layout, selection is made after order is placed.
> 
> ...



So he has been working with kits and further improving them. By doing that, he has to go through USCG to be able to legally sell the kits. Just recently he is required to provide the HIN number with the kits. 

With that being said, I believe here in texas, we just register the boat with the HIN number and some sort of bill of sale or origin. I'm sure the receipt should be sufficient. This is only the KIT version.

As SeaDrifter mentioned, his was built from plans. So was mine. The only thing that proves the boat was homemade was receipts of build material. They did not inspect mine. The game warden looked at the boat and simply just said he still smells the fresh paint and went to get the HIN number printed out.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

My apologies for not updating this thread. She is all but complete with a splash date of next Saturday the 22nd!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Rollbar said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Cheers to that! Don’t forget the fish pics


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Copahee Hound said:


> Cheers to that! Don’t forget the fish pics


I am splashing her next weekend and will definitely be fishing and we have the camera crew in a chase boat so hopefully we will get some great stills and video!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Nothing going on with the build today. Hanging out with my kids at Gruene Hall....


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Anyone that would like to join me, this Saturday the 22nd I will be having Skipjack Christened and Blessed then launch at 0630 for her maiden trip! I will be launching out of Charlie’s Bait Camp on Lane St in Seadrift, Texas

Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Loading up to head south tomorrow! I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning ready to open presents! All I can think about is splashing her!!!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats!!! Dont forget the outboard! And please wear your lanyard. I watched a qualified captain earlier this month go swimming as his jon boat ran off into the sunset.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Copahee Hound said:


> Congrats!!! Dont forget the outboard! And please wear your lanyard. I watched a qualified captain earlier this month go swimming as his jon boat ran off into the sunset.


The outboard is in final paint and will get loaded into the truck today. The lanyard is a definite! It's not only a great habit to be in but here in Texas it is also required. 




Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Other than a couple bugs to work out outboard wise, Skipjack exceeded my expectations by far! She drafts only 2 1/2” loaded solo!!!


----------



## Troutale87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing work! Love that color too.


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

I loved reading through this, great job. im buying a house and some land near there in Ingleside, so im on the hunt for the perfect skiff. I really like yours!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

boyscout said:


> I loved reading through this, great job. im buying a house and some land near there in Ingleside, so im on the hunt for the perfect skiff. I really like yours!


 Welcome to the neighborhood and their are some pretty slick options that will save a good chunk of change if you decide to build vs buy.




Michael


----------



## Jerid Ray (Dec 19, 2020)

SeaDrifter said:


> Welcome to the neighborhood and their are some pretty slick options that will save a good chunk of change if you decide to build vs buy.
> 
> I just bought the FRS 14 was looking for other builds and came across this!!!! I live in Aransas Pass ...where are you located I'd love to come take a look if it's not to much trouble. I've watched your youtube video a few times now too haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Did this boat ever get wet


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

5 posts up is his splash pic.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@SeaDrifter you alright? Put any fish on the deck yet?


----------

